# Pork Tenderloin



## oompappy (Apr 22, 2007)

Cooked these pork tenderloins yesterday, used the recipe Raine posted 
a while back (pork section) with a couple changes. Turned out Great!

Here's some pics... (click to enlarge)

Trim fat and silverskin....




Coat with mixture of olive oil & worcestershire.
Sprinkle with salt, lemon pepper (no-salt) & Italian 
seasoning. Put in plastic bag and into fridge for 
3 to 4 hours.....








Grilled indirect 8 to 10 minutes per side till
139 internal, brushed lightly with hot pepper 
jelly and let rest for 15 to 20 mins....
















With some baby spinach, rice pilaf and 
albino asparagus.
Fix yourself a plate!


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 22, 2007)

WOW, that looks fantastic!!!! I've never seen albino asparagus up here, is the flavor different from regular asparagus?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 22, 2007)

That looks awesome!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

A little rare for my taste, but great job!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 23, 2007)

Love it looks real tasty


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 23, 2007)

That looks great!


----------



## john a (Apr 23, 2007)

Not too rare for me, nice and moist. Very nice job.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 23, 2007)

I'd eat that!


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 23, 2007)

Good looking food.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 24, 2007)

Way to go pappy you gone and done it again.....When is the next trip to Cheekavegas?


----------



## oompappy (Apr 25, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> WOW, that looks fantastic!!!! I've never seen albino asparagus up here, *is the flavor different from regular asparagus?*



Tastes like regular. I think they just sprout them in the dark. Makes an interesting garnish.



			
				wittdog said:
			
		

> Way to go pappy you gone and done it again.....*When is the next trip to Cheekavegas?*



Could be any friday / saturday if the weather's good. It's usually a spur of the moment thing.   

Here's a pic of the leftovers with shrimp, 
scallop and oyster alfredo over toasted 
French bread.....


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 25, 2007)

oh my Lordy that looks delicious. 

Wow. 

I would eat your leftovers in a heartbeat.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 25, 2007)

wow!


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 25, 2007)

Works for me.


----------

